# Crappie Fishing Techniques



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought the DvD at BP. Sam Heaton gives his input on seasonal patterns and techniques on crappie fishing. Step by step instruction on drop shoting, shooting,trolling,long poles,and deep water summer patterns as well as the spawn. Shows how to rig for different seasons.How to read topo maps. Lots of info on when and how to use jigs and live bait. Some great video on what to look for on your graph. One of the best videos on crappie fishing I,ve seen. Well worth buying.  LakeRaider<><>


----------

